# John Deere F525 mower won't engage



## Jesusfreaks (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi, I was cutting my grass when suddenly the mower disengaged and stopped working. I replaced the belts recently and it was working fine before this issue. Any thoughts? Any diagrams that I can check? Thanks!


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Jf, welcome to the tractor forum.

My JD 777 mower just did the same thing. Turned out to be a defective electric PTO clutch. When you pull the PTO switch, do you hear a "click" from the clutch? If you have a voltmeter, check that you are getting 12V to the plug at the clutch, when the switch is activated. It might also be a defective PTO switch.

You can get an OEM clutch on the internet, ebay usually has a selection.


----------



## Jesusfreaks (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks Edf! I will research that solution. Have a great day!


----------

